# Can't Enable iGPU!



## Abdo shniba (Jul 12, 2012)

*UPDATD with PIC Can't Enable iGPU!*

Hi guys, 
I've built a new PC recently, here is the specs:_

CPU: Intel Core I5 3570k
MB: Asus P8Z77-V
VGA: Asus GEFORCE GTX 670 TOP
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Blue 8 GB DDR3 1600MHz
COOLER: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
SSD: Samsung 830 - Series 128 GB Desktop Kit
HDD: Hitachi 2TB
DVD: Lite-On 24x IHAS424-98
Case: ThermalTake  chaser MK-I

My problem is when I tried to enable the iGPU there was no option to do so
only the primary GPU option that was set to auto, I clicked auto and there was just PCIE and PCI,
what should I do guys? I want to use Intel quick sync, thanks


----------



## Jetster (Jul 12, 2012)

I dont think you can with a Dedicated GPU. Intel does not support dual graphics like AMD does


----------



## reverze (Jul 12, 2012)

you need LUCID virtu to switch between dedicated and onboard


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 12, 2012)

LucidLogix Virtu MVP is supported by you mobo. Enable and test. If you want only your IGP to work you have to set in BIOS UEFI as primary adapter.


----------



## Abdo shniba (Jul 12, 2012)

thanks guys, I know that, but as I've stated before there is no option to do that in the bios I cant seem to find it, can you tell me where is it?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 12, 2012)

You know you can read the mobo instructions? Under Advanced - System Agent config -  Graphics Configuration


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 12, 2012)

somebody please shoot me if it is legitimately called "igpu". IF it isnt someone please shoot me because we at TPU have obviously failed the new generation.


----------



## Kenshai (Jul 12, 2012)

Why shoot you? iGPU clearly would stand for integrated gpu, which is exactly what it is...Integrated into the cpu?


----------



## Abdo shniba (Jul 12, 2012)

guys, again as I've stated before there is no option to enable it in the graphics configuration, the only option available is primary display that have three options auto, PCIE and PCI, so what's the problem?


----------



## Kenshai (Jul 12, 2012)

Abdo shniba said:


> guys, again as I've stated before there is no option to enable it in the graphics configuration, the only option available is primary display that have three options auto, PCIE and PCI, so what's the problem?



If you haven't done it yet, there is specific software from Asus for setting this up. 

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8Z77V/#download

Click utilities, and scroll down to the LucidLogix MVP Software. 

Alternatively, 
Check your CPU configuration in bios to make sure iGPU is enabled, make sure your intel drivers are up to date and install the MVP software directly from Lucid.
http://www.lucidlogix.com/driverdownloads.html

From what I can tell this isn't exactly good software, performance issues in games and what not. You may want to skip it and not worry about it. Idle power for new cards really isn't that bad.


----------



## Abdo shniba (Jul 12, 2012)

^ thank you very much but what I mean is that there is no option for igpu, here is a pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





what should I do?


----------



## Miguelitus (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi Abdo shniba

I got same problem, i have i5-3570k and Asus P8Z77 M (Bios v1206)
PCIE and PCI are only options 
I down wanna use a discrete card, but i use one because is only option to see bios

Not which of the two components has the fault, processor or motherboard 
iGPU hd 4000 is in processor, but the mother may have some fault too


----------



## Kenshai (Jul 14, 2012)

Set it to auto in that setting. There may be an option under cpu configuration, but auto should do the trick install the drivers and see what it does. Mine is on auto, but windows detected it just fine. Granted I'm using an ASRock board. I imagine they can be only so different.


----------



## Xzibit (Jul 14, 2012)

Abdo shniba said:


> Hi guys,
> I've built a new PC recently, here is the specs:_
> 
> My problem is when I tried to enable the iGPU there was no option to do so
> ...



Granted i have a few more options than you in Advanced / System Agent Conguration / Graphic Configurations.  The pull down menu on mine does give me the option of iGPU.

Did you update the bios ? and if you did, Did you do a reset CLR and set everything to default.  I do it out of habit.

If your just talking about Intel Quick Sync. Thats ASIC. You need to find software that supports it but you dont have to do anything to your system.



Miguelitus said:


> Hi Abdo shniba
> 
> I got same problem, i have i5-3570k and Asus P8Z77 M (Bios v1206)
> PCIE and PCI are only options
> ...



You dont have to install anything just have a cable to connect to the motherboard video connectors.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 14, 2012)

set it to auto, and connect your monitor to the onboard video outputs. thats it.


----------



## Abdo shniba (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks for your replays guys, Mussels, I've tried and nothing happened, it wont post, I even removed the dGPU to try and still it wont post, it's driving me crazy.

PS I'm using the latest bios v1205.

Edit: what I meant is that no picture appears on screen unless I connect the hdmi cable to my VGA


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 14, 2012)

That's weird. Have you installed the driver for iGPU?


----------



## Abdo shniba (Jul 14, 2012)

I've tried, but a message appears stating that there is no compatible hardware detected

Edit: to be exact, the message says this computer doesn't meet the minimum requirement to install the software ;(
I know I've a powerful GPU but the intel hd 4000 and lucid virtu was one of the selling "buying actually" points for me, because I want to use it's features.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 14, 2012)

That's even weirder but somehow explains why you can't select the iGPU. Download the .exe version of the driver, been reading that the .zip version might have this problem. Check this one:

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...sion=Windows 7 (64-bit)*&DownloadType=Drivers


----------



## Xzibit (Jul 14, 2012)

Something is wrong with your bios.  Your EUFI should match mine since there all similar.

You sure you flashed it all the way through ?  EUFIs are different then the old ones. Get a USB put the 1205 bios in there. Use Easy Flash from within the EUFI. Point to the file on the USB it will check it and copy it, It will reboot come back to EUFI load and then check itself and load the new one.

You should try Clearing the CMOS and setting the defaults.

This is what you should be getting @ 5:22


----------



## Abdo shniba (Jul 14, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> That's even weirder but somehow explains why you can't select the iGPU. Download the .exe version of the driver, been reading that the .zip version might have this problem. Check this one:
> 
> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...sion=Windows 7 (64-bit)*&DownloadType=Drivers



I,ve tried both, the same happens, thanks though



Xzibit said:


> Something is wrong with your bios.  Your EUFI should match mine since there all similar.
> 
> You sure you flashed it all the way through ?  EUFIs are different then the old ones. Get a USB put the 1205 bios in there. Use Easy Flash from within the EUFI. Point to the file on the USB it will check it and copy it, It will reboot come back to EUFI load and then check itself and load the new one.
> 
> ...



I've flashed it using the bios flash back button, however I'll try what you told me and will tell you guys what happens, thank you very much.

Edit: I've checked the video and I see that I have the first option only, the other 3 are missing, I knew there was something wrong, oh well.


----------



## Abdo shniba (Jul 14, 2012)

unfortunately, it didn't work, I've re updated the bios using  Easy Flash utility, cleared the CMOS and then restored the default setting and nothing, it wont recognize the iGPU, still no picture appears when I plug the hdmi cable into the MoBo, also, the 3 options in the graphics configuration are still missing ;(. 
I don't know what to do anymore!


----------



## Abdo shniba (Jul 14, 2012)

guys, I've uninstalled the asus gtx 670 from the MoBo, then removed the battery and cleared Cmos, when I plugged the hdmi cable into the MoBo and and tried to power up the PC, it wont post at all it just keep making the error peep sound and the PCIE leds are on indicating that there is something wrong,
is there any possibility that either the CPU or the MoBo being faulty? I don't know cause everything else is great, I can play crysis 2 dx11 with high res texture pack on ultra smoothly with no problem, Can anyone give me an advise about what should I do? anything?


----------



## Law-II (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi

Try reseating the CPU [check for bent pins] and reseat memory [boot with minimal hardware]

atb (all the best)

Law-II


----------



## Abdo shniba (Jul 15, 2012)

I've checked, there is no bent pins, also tried booting with minimal hardware as you said an still nothing! 

thanks though.

as I've said in my previous post, everything else works great this the only thing that bothers me.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 15, 2012)

ya know read your motherboard manual.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 15, 2012)

Does the HD 4000 graphics show up in your device manager with your 600-series nVidia card still installed?


----------



## Abdo shniba (Jul 15, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Does the HD 4000 graphics show up in your device manager with your 600-series nVidia card still installed?



No, it doesn't .


----------



## Abdo shniba (Jul 15, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> ya know read your motherboard manual.



is this supposed to be funny?


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 15, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> ya know read your motherboard manual.





Abdo shniba said:


> is this supposed to be funny?



I think it's supposed to be a troll. Does it show up if you remove your 670?


----------



## bobodori (Jul 15, 2012)

Abdo shniba-I know i'ts completely unlogical ,but have you tried setting to PCI,then remove your dedicated GPU and connect the monitor cable to the mainboard?I'ts important that the cable is connected before starting the PC.If that does not work,well i think you have bad CPU


----------



## Abdo shniba (Jul 15, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I think it's supposed to be a troll. Does it show up if you remove your 670?



hahaha I guess it is, and no it doesn't show up when I remove the GPU .



bobodori said:


> Abdo shniba-I know i'ts completely unlogical ,but have you tried setting to PCI,then remove your dedicated GPU and connect the monitor cable to the mainboard?I'ts important that the cable is connected before starting the PC.If that does not work,well i think you have bad CPU



I haven't tried changing the settings to PCI, just removed the GPU, and I don't think the CPU is faulty cause it's perfect.

do you guys advise me to try that, "changing the setting to PCI...."


----------



## Mussels (Jul 15, 2012)

Abdo shniba said:


> hahaha I guess it is, and no it doesn't show up when I remove the GPU .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the onboard will be covered as 'PCI'


to be honest, something is weird. does your motherboard have the latest BIOS installed? maybe it doesnt support the GPU in your CPU


----------



## Abdo shniba (Jul 15, 2012)

Mussels said:


> the onboard will be covered as 'PCI'
> 
> 
> to be honest, something is weird. does your motherboard have the latest BIOS installed? maybe it doesnt support the GPU in your CPU



I have the latest bios version installed, and it's z77 MoBo with Z77 CPU how come it doesn't support it? I think I'm missing something, but again I've tried everything, ooohh I dont know .


----------



## Mussels (Jul 15, 2012)

Abdo shniba said:


> I have the latest bios version installed, and it's z77 MoBo with Z77 CPU how come it doesn't support it? I think I'm missing something, but again I've tried everything, ooohh I dont know .



i'm really not sure either. it could well be a faulty motherboard or CPU.


----------



## Abdo shniba (Jul 15, 2012)

Mussels said:


> i'm really not sure either. it could well be a faulty motherboard or CPU.



I sure hope not ;(, I've passed my return window, and even so what would I tell them when they ask about the reason, they both works great.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 15, 2012)

Abdo shniba said:


> I sure hope not ;(, I've passed my return window, and even so what would I tell them when they ask about the reason, they both works great.



if the onboard video doesnt work at all, its still covered by warranty. at the very least they could test it and determine where the fault is.


----------



## Xzibit (Jul 15, 2012)

Can you post a screenshot of your EUFI bios screen in EZ Mode or the Main tab in Advance Mode

Also the screen right before you go into the Primary Display option window

Advanced / System Agent Configuration


----------



## Abdo shniba (Jul 15, 2012)

Xzibit said:


> Can you post a screenshot of your EUFI bios screen in EZ Mode or the Main tab in Advance Mode
> 
> Also the screen right before you go into the Primary Display option window
> 
> Advanced / System Agent Configuration



here they are, hope you caan help me with something


----------



## bobodori (Jul 15, 2012)

Abdo shniba said:


> do you guys advise me to try that, "changing the setting to PCI...."


 Yes,try changing to pci,save the bios,shut down the PC,connect the vga cable to the mainboard,boot.But beware that if your mainboard does not seek the vga cable connection,you can end up with not seeing nothing on the monitor,even if you put the dedicated GPU later.Worth trying if you have clear cmos button,or you can remove the cmos battery to revert to default cmos settings,so you can again post from the dedicated.

Also intel iGPUs use the DVI connector as primary,so you have to enable iGPU multi-monitor setting in bios.If you try to post from the iGPU with VGA cable ,you have to enable the setting. 

I have old  AsRock K10N78FullHD-hSLI R3.0 ,with integrated gf8200,that post's from the GPU that the cable is connected to,whatever settings are stored in the BIOS(onboard,pci or pci express).But my new AsRock z77 extreme 4 post's from whats saved in the UEFI.


----------



## Xzibit (Jul 15, 2012)

You said you tried it with out your 670 card and it didnt post.

Take out the video card. Plug monitor to your motherboard DVI/VGA.  Start it up cold boot. If it doesnt post and gives a beep. CTRL+Alt+Del, yeah sounds dumb but try it. It should reset and throw u into the bios with defaults to whatever was causing your issue.

Last thing i would try is flashing BIOS backward
0801
0906
1015
1205

To see if anyone gives you the iGPU option in the BIOS to activate it. Clear the CMOS each time by swtiching the jumper. You dont have to take the battery out, Just make sure the computer is off and the power cord is un-plugged from power supply and the switch is open.  It will use the power from the battery to reset itself. Wait 10second then put the jumper back to default. Plug power cord back in, flip the PSU switch to active, cross-fingers and toes and power it up see what u get. 

Dont change anything just load defaults and restart the pc and go back in to the BIOS see if you get the iGPU options.


----------



## bobodori (Jul 15, 2012)

Xzibit said:


> Last thing i would try is flashing BIOS backward
> 0801
> 0906
> 1015
> 1205



It seems like there are some asus owners ,experiencing the same issue ,only after updating their bios,so flashing backwards looks like the best option.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 15, 2012)

Don't flash too often though, EEPROM has limited write cycles. You should only do it if you have to.


----------



## Miguelitus (Jul 16, 2012)

Tomorrow I will try test my i5 3570k in another two motherboard (h6X and H77) in my office for test onboard graphics.
If processor send image i send motherboard to rma, but first I will take another ddr3 generic module because I suspect the problem is related to frecuency or incompatibility ddr3 ram, I have mushking enchanced blackline 2133mhz

I dont have iGPU option, can't pass post, I need use a dedicate card for see bios




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Miguelitus (Jul 17, 2012)

Abdo Shniba, Today I test my 3570K in another motherboard (Gigabyte H77...) whiout discrete card and it work perfect with
I take some memory kingtone 1333 and test It in my motherboard but nothing.
Tomorrow I send my motherboard to the warranty


----------



## Abdo shniba (Jul 19, 2012)

bobodori said:


> Yes,try changing to pci,save the bios,shut down the PC,connect the vga cable to the mainboard,boot.But beware that if your mainboard does not seek the vga cable connection,you can end up with not seeing nothing on the monitor,even if you put the dedicated GPU later.Worth trying if you have clear cmos button,or you can remove the cmos battery to revert to default cmos settings,so you can again post from the dedicated.



it, didn't work , but thanks anyway.


----------



## Abdo shniba (Jul 19, 2012)

Miguelitus said:


> Tomorrow I will try test my i5 3570k in another two motherboard (h6X and H77) in my office for test onboard graphics.
> If processor send image i send motherboard to rma, but first I will take another ddr3 generic module because I suspect the problem is related to frecuency or incompatibility ddr3 ram, I have mushking enchanced blackline 2133mhz
> 
> I dont have iGPU option, can't pass post, I need use a dedicate card for see bios
> ...





Miguelitus said:


> Abdo Shniba, Today I test my 3570K in another motherboard (Gigabyte H77...) whiout discrete card and it work perfect with
> I take some memory kingtone 1333 and test It in my motherboard but nothing.
> Tomorrow I send my motherboard to the warranty



this is strange , don't you think?


----------



## Abdo shniba (Jul 19, 2012)

Xzibit said:


> You said you tried it with out your 670 card and it didnt post.
> 
> Take out the video card. Plug monitor to your motherboard DVI/VGA.  Start it up cold boot. If it doesnt post and gives a beep. CTRL+Alt+Del, yeah sounds dumb but try it. It should reset and throw u into the bios with defaults to whatever was causing your issue.
> 
> ...



I'll try this , hope it works , thank you very much .

Edit: I tried and it didn't again, i'll try downgrading the bios '' my last option'', just want to ask how should I do it? Do I remove the gtx 670 and try flashing it via bios flashback button? Any advices suggestios would be appreciated .


----------



## CJCerny (Jul 19, 2012)

You need to read pages 3-3 and 3-20 in your manual. 3-3 discusses setting your motherboard BIOS to Advanced settings. 3-20 discusses configuring the iGPU to work with a PCI-E video card. Once you load Windows, you will then have two video cards listed in the Device Manager. Load the driver for each--does not matter what order that takes place in. Then load the Virtu MVP software. 

If that works, you owe us an apology for not reading the manual.


----------



## Abdo shniba (Jul 19, 2012)

CJCerny said:


> You need to read pages 3-3 and 3-20 in your manual. 3-3 discusses setting your motherboard BIOS to Advanced settings. 3-20 discusses configuring the iGPU to work with a PCI-E video card. Once you load Windows, you will then have two video cards listed in the Device Manager. Load the driver for each--does not matter what order that takes place in. Then load the Virtu MVP software.
> 
> If that works, you owe us an apology for not reading the manual.



if you tried reading off the thread you would have  known that there is no option for iGPU, smart boy!


----------



## ace80 (Jul 19, 2012)

I got the same motherboard (Asus Z77-V) a few days ago as a replacement for my P8P67 pro that blew its vrms and my 2500k.
Anyway from 1st boot on origonal 0705 bios i had all the options open that you dont, also upgraded to latest 1205 bios with no problems.







Only thing i can suggest is try cpu in another mobo to determine if its the cpu at fault or another cpu in your mobo to see if its the that, that is if you can.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 19, 2012)

Abdo shniba said:


> here they are, hope you caan help me with something
> 
> http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/563/20120715087.jpg
> 
> http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/4530/20120715089.jpg



It's right there under Advanced... 

Graphics Configuration...

How are you missing this?


----------



## Xzibit (Jul 19, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> It's right there under Advanced...
> 
> Graphics Configuration...
> 
> How are you missing this?



Hes not missing it.  Its not showing up for him.  Something is wrong with his BIOS and its not flashing correctly.



As far as flashing it I was reading the Asus boards and some recomend flash it twice if its not working right to be sure but each time do the C-MOS clear for 10seconds.
0801
0906
1015
1205

One other thing check the marking on the board itself. Make sure its matches up P8Z77-V (Rev#) just in-case.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 19, 2012)

Xzibit said:


> Hes not missing it.  Its not showing up for him.  Something is wrong with his BIOS and its not flashing correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Were those not pics he took of his own BIOS?


----------



## Xzibit (Jul 19, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> Were those not pics he took of his own BIOS?



Yes.

He only has 1 option showing when it should look like the picture Ace80 posted


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 19, 2012)

Xzibit said:


> Yes.
> 
> He only has 1 option showing when it should look like the picture Ace80 posted



Well Ace80's pic is what happens when you click Graphics Configuration.

 Point still stands, the pics the OP posted clearly shows he has the right options showing up in his BIOS to configure the iGPU.

If he clicked Graphics Configuration and it didn't show up like Ace80's pic then there is a problem.


----------



## Xzibit (Jul 19, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> Well Ace80's pic is what happens when you click Graphics Configuration.
> 
> Point still stands, the pics the OP posted clearly shows he has the right options showing up in his BIOS to configure the iGPU.
> 
> If he clicked Graphics Configuration and it didn't show up like Ace80's pic then there is a problem.



You might want to look at his picture again.  Here and compare to Ace80


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 19, 2012)

Xzibit said:


> You might want to look at his picture again.  Here and compare to Ace80



Yes but the 2nd set of pics he posted clearly showed the Graphics Configuration. You can't compare it to Ace80's pic because that is the Sub Menu for Graphics Configuration. 1 click further than Abdo's pics.


----------



## Abdo shniba (Jul 19, 2012)

Guys, i downgraded to the stock bios and, the missing options showed up, finaly, but there is something else when I enabled the iGPU multi monitor and connected the vga cable to the motherboard, the picture didn't appear and no intel igpu was showing in the device manager either, so I'll try flashing it to a newer bios version and will check what happens, and a big thank you for everyone helped me so far, much appreciated , especialy you Xzibit .


----------



## ace80 (Jul 19, 2012)

Glad your getting there. Remember to install the intel graphics drivers, reboot then in bios enable the igpu multi monitor otherwise when you try to install lucid virtue mvp it wont recognise youve got it.

You might wanna reinstall the chipset drivers too.


----------



## Abdo shniba (Jul 20, 2012)

I gave up guys, it wont work, something is faulty, the missing options will only show up when I downgrade to the stock bios *version 0604* that came in the CD






but the picture still wont showup, and as you can see there is something wrong with the iGPU frequency, it's not recognizable,  I enabled the iGPU multi-monitor anyway, booted to windows and there is was no intel GPU in the device manger, I tried to install the i GPU drivers and this message appears every time






I said to my self maybe upgrading to a newer version of the bios will solve the problem, but whenever I try to upgrade to a newer one the options vanishes as they were before,

I think this is a dead end and there is no solution, I may try one last time on the asus board, but anyway I want to say thank you very much guys for trying to help me, and for giving me the advices, again much appreciated ,

My PC is working great, I wont let one little missing feature upsetting me .


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 20, 2012)

Drivers are normally on CD, BIOS/UEFI isnt, 


Abdo shniba said:


> I gave up guys, it wont work, something is faulty, the missing options will only show up when I downgrade to the stock bios *version 0604* that came in the CD
> 
> http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/9108/120104053245.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## ace80 (Jul 20, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Drivers are normally on CD, BIOS/UEFI isnt,



Every asus board ive owned and there's been a few, since my P5wd2 premium have all had the origonal released bios on the driver cd.


----------



## ace80 (Jul 20, 2012)

Abdo shniba said:


> I gave up guys, it wont work, something is faulty, the missing options will only show up when I downgrade to the stock bios *version 0604* that came in the CD
> 
> http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/9108/120104053245.jpg
> 
> ...



Very strange. I set all mine up with the 6950 as the main display so have not yet actually plugged into the onboard. Wish i had an Ivybridge to see if i would have same problems.
I take it all other options in bios have been left at default settings whenever you last cleared cmos?


----------



## Abdo shniba (Jul 20, 2012)

ace80 said:


> Very strange. I set all mine up with the 6950 as the main display so have not yet actually plugged into the onboard. Wish i had an Ivybridge to see if i would have same problems.
> I take it all other options in bios have been left at default settings whenever you last cleared cmos?



Yes, also I removed the cooler master evo then the cpu to check if there is any pent pins on the socket, luckily there isn't any, all the pins are normal and the cpu seated on them perfectly, 

some one on the asus board suggested buying a new bios chip for 15$ because it maybe a corrupted flash that caused this issue, but I don't think so cause as I've said before everything else works great with no problem, I tried unigine heaven and the average frames were 47-48 on the highest settings 1080P res, there was no crashing or hang-ups and the cpu staid cool 38ْ-40ْ on full load this is ok right?


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 20, 2012)

You have a 670. Your not really missing out on the iGPU. I get you want to use all the features availlable but your not really gonna get alot of use out of the iGPU anyway. If you wanted to use the features of the iGPU with your 670 you would have to use the Virtu Lucidlogix software that is pretty useless from what I have read.

If you got the iGPU working you would just start all over again fighting with the Lucid software.


----------



## ace80 (Jul 20, 2012)

Abdo shniba said:


> Yes, also I removed the cooler master evo then the cpu to check if there is any pent pins on the socket, luckily there isn't any, all the pins are normal and the cpu seated on them perfectly,
> 
> some one on the asus board suggested buying a new bios chip for 15$ because it maybe a corrupted flash that caused this issue, but I don't think so cause as I've said before everything else works great with no problem, I tried unigine heaven and the average frames were 47-48 on the highest settings 1080P res, there was no crashing or hang-ups and the cpu staid cool 38ْ-40ْ on full load this is ok right?



Could be a corrupted bios but if your happy with the way everything else is performing i wouldnt bother. As instg8r said your not missing out on much with a 670. 
The lucid software works fine for me and its breathed new life into my 6950, i avg 5-10 fps more in most games i play now. Only thing i dont enable is Virtual Vsync, thats a bit hit and miss.
Yeah those temps are fine, i take it your running stock clocks on the cpu?


----------



## Abdo shniba (Jul 20, 2012)

ace80 said:


> Could be a corrupted bios but if your happy with the way everything else is performing i wouldnt bother. As instg8r said your not missing out on much with a 670.
> The lucid software works fine for me and its breathed new life into my 6950, i avg 5-10 fps more in most games i play now. Only thing i dont enable is Virtual Vsync, thats a bit hit and miss.
> Yeah those temps are fine, i take it your running stock clocks on the cpu?



yes they are stock clocks, whenever I try to overclock the ram frequency gets reduced,  can you tell me what to do to achieve 4.0+ without changing the voltages?

and I was thinking of RMA-ing the board but now I won't bother it's grate as it is.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 20, 2012)

Abdo shniba said:


> yes they are stock clocks, whenever I try to overclock the ram frequency gets reduced,  can you tell me what to do to achieve 4.0+ without changing the voltages?
> 
> and I was thinking of RMA-ing the board but now I won't bother it's grate as it is.



Set the multiplier at 40. Leave everything else as it is.


----------



## Abdo shniba (Jul 20, 2012)

Omg , I think the overclocking options are missing also, there is no turbo ratio, multipiller, anything






this is too much, I haven't noticed it until now , what should I do?
RMA ing the MoBo or the CPU? or should I return the MoBo to Amazon? I found out the my return window will close in august 3th, so I'm good to go, again what should I do?


----------



## Xzibit (Jul 21, 2012)

Abdo shniba said:


> Omg , I think the overclocking options are missing also, there is no turbo ratio, multipiller, anything
> 
> http://img803.imageshack.us/img803/6103/61346633.jpg
> 
> ...



Just RMA the board.  So you can get what you paid for.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 21, 2012)

Abdo shniba said:


> Omg , I think the overclocking options are missing also, there is no turbo ratio, multipiller, anything
> 
> http://img803.imageshack.us/img803/6103/61346633.jpg
> 
> ...



Hmm thats odd Mine just recently did the EXACT same thing...


----------



## Abdo shniba (Jul 21, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> Hmm thats odd Mine just recently did the EXACT same thing...



Did you managed to solve this problem? if so, how?


----------



## Sinzia (Jul 21, 2012)

have you tried to boot with just the iGPU and not the 670? Be sure you have a monitor connected.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 21, 2012)

Abdo shniba said:


> Did you managed to solve this problem? if so, how?



Nope I fought with it for awhile. Cleared the BIOS, flashed the BIOS, re-seated the CPU.

 Only thing left that I can think of is to pull the battery and wipe the BIOS right out. But that is a big job on the Sabertooth. I need to take the entire PC apart take out the motherboard and take off the Thermal Armor to get at the damn battery...

It's running fine at stock for now. I'm not really using it that much anyway. I will eventually attack it again soon I'm sure.


----------



## Abdo shniba (Jul 21, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> Nope I fought with it for awhile. Cleared the BIOS, flashed the BIOS, re-seated the CPU.
> 
> Only thing left that I can think of is to pull the battery and wipe the BIOS right out. But that is a big job on the Sabertooth. I need to take the entire PC apart take out the motherboard and take off the Thermal Armor to get at the damn battery...
> 
> It's running fine at stock for now. I'm not really using it that much anyway. I will eventually attack it again soon I'm sure.



oh, I hope everything goes well for you, as for me I talked to amazon a bout returning the MoBo and they've offered me two options, either I send it back and get a new one as a replacement, or I keep it and they will refund me 40-50$,

what do you think is the best?


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 21, 2012)

Abdo shniba said:


> oh, I hope everything goes well for you, as for me I talked to amazon a bout returning the MoBo and they've offered me two options, either I send it back and get a new one as a replacement, or I keep it and they will refund me 40-50$,
> 
> what do you think is the best?



Well you have the opportunity to get a new one I say go for it. 

I have had mine for a year now so no returns for me. RMA'ing thru ASUS is likely a nightmare so not sure what I'm going to do.


----------



## Abdo shniba (Jul 21, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> Well you have the opportunity to get a new one I say go for it.
> 
> I have had mine for a year now so no returns for me. RMA'ing thru ASUS is likely a nightmare so not sure what I'm going to do.



I know getting a new one is better, the problem is I don't live in the US, I live in Libya and sending it back and the new one will cost me a lot "shipping cost", So I'm still thinking about what to do.

PS is asus support that bad? every buddy says it's like a nightmare .


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 21, 2012)

Abdo shniba said:


> I know getting a new one is better, the problem is I don't live in the US, I live in Libya and sending it back and the new one will cost me a lot "shipping cost", So I'm still thinking about what to do.
> 
> PS is asus support that bad? every buddy says it's like a nightmare .



Yeah I have never heard anything good about ASUS RMA.

Well I mean if it's going to cost you more than the $50 they will offer you to ship it back you  have to decide. A bummed motherboard and $50 or a new one(which is gonna cost alot more than $50  )


----------



## Abdo shniba (Jul 21, 2012)

oooh, decisions decisions decisions , I'll check with the shipping company and see how much will it cost me, if it was alot, I'll just get the refund, the board is working fine and the 40-50$ should cover the inability to overclock, and maybe "maybe" they will release a new bios to fix this in the future, finger crossed .


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 21, 2012)

Abdo shniba said:


> oooh, decisions decisions decisions , I'll check with the shipping company and see how much will it cost me, if it was alot, I'll just get the refund, the board is working fine and the 40-50$ should cover the inability to overclock, and maybe "maybe" they will release a new bios to fix this in the future, finger crossed .



Yeah I'm hoping for a new BIOS  and flashing iit might "wake it up" ASUS has been good with putting out new BIOS's so hoping they keep it up.


----------



## Abdo shniba (Jul 21, 2012)

I've just found out that it will cost me 150$+  for sending it back and an additional 50$+ for shipping the new one back to me, so, I'll just ask for \ accept the partial refund, I guess :shadedshu.

what do you think guys ?


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 21, 2012)

Damn that's a new MoBo right there. That sucks.


----------



## Abdo shniba (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi guys,
I just want to give you an update, it turned out that the bios is corrupted and that I need a new bios chip, also I've contacted amazon and told them about the problems Im having with the MoBo, they were kind enough and gave me a partial refund, 85$ and an additional 28$ because the MoBo  dropped in price, I bought it for 189,99$, now I'll just get a new bios chip and enjoy my pc, what do you think of this guys? I've got a good deal right?

And once again a big thanks for everyone who tried to help me, much appreciated .


----------



## Mussels (Jul 25, 2012)

i highly doubt it was the BIOS chip.


----------



## Abdo shniba (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi guys,

I just want to give you a quick update,
I solved the problem using AMI Flash Tool, a member in hardforum helped me,
here is how

I used the  3.0.3 v , and updated the bios using ami windows flash utility following the instruction in the link above, it was so easy and worked like a charm, I hope this method helps anyone having the same issue.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 8, 2012)

Hehe congrats. I just gave up and got lucky and managed to find ONE of the same Mobo on Demo(P67 are getting very scarce here) and just ordered it. I will get around trying to RMA the other board. If it gets fixed just sell it. Been running perfectly, pretty much identical as the first one(OC, Volts etc.)

I "may" give that BIOS flash trick a go, but such a pain tearing down my rig to swap boards to "take a chance" Thanks for the link tho


----------



## Abdo shniba (Sep 8, 2012)

thanks and welcome, I think you should try the same as it worked successfully with alot of people, and skip all the RMA process with asus, it wont take much time, just do an external build and flash it, how much would it take compared to sending the MoBo for RMA? 2 hours at most .vs. 5 days at least don't you think?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 8, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> somebody please shoot me if it is legitimately called "igpu". IF it isnt someone please shoot me because we at TPU have obviously failed the new generation.



Just so he's not alone I thought the same thing. Its an IGP, always has been and always should be.


----------



## GenRevs (Jul 14, 2013)

*Thank You Abdo Shniba!!!*



Abdo shniba said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just want to give you a quick update,
> I solved the problem using AMI Flash Tool, a member in hardforum helped me,
> ...



I just registered because I wanted to thank you for returning and sharing your resolve. I have been many weeks into a very frustrating experience and although people here and on other forums are really quite helpful in many situations and so many people willing to help such as yourself, i was not able to find a solution until your post. I could hardly believe my eyes when I used the ami flash utility to 'fully' restore my bios. Now things are working perfectly and I can cancel the RMA for my cpu.


----------



## Abdo shniba (Jul 14, 2013)

GenRevs said:


> I just registered because I wanted to thank you for returning and sharing your resolve. I have been many weeks into a very frustrating experience and although people here and on other forums are really quite helpful in many situations and so many people willing to help such as yourself, i was not able to find a solution until your post. I could hardly believe my eyes when I used the ami flash utility to 'fully' restore my bios. Now things are working perfectly and I can cancel the RMA for my cpu.



You are very welcome , glad it helped you, also what you said is very true, it was frustrating experience and every body kept suggesting RMA-ing the MoBo, I was very relieved to find such an easy way to solve the problem  as I didn't want to go through asus RMA process which I head it was so bad "although I was lucky, they were very helpful helpful when I had to RMA my gtx 670 top, as at the end they replaced it with a gtx 680 oc",

good luck .


----------



## AsRock (Jul 15, 2013)

Mussels said:


> set it to auto, and connect your monitor to the onboard video outputs. thats it.



+1

Plus check the bios to enable iGPU.

Good ya got it sorted.


----------

